# Cycle day 22 and blood in mucus eek TMI!



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi


I am on day 22 and when I went loo before there was blood in my mucus


My cycle length is usually 31 to 33 days


I use a clear blue fertiltiy monitor and have only had high days so far no peak which would usually happen around day 19/21. I have been doing the cheap dip sticks too but haven't really seen 2 bold lines yet


I was getting ovary pains last week but no surge


Any ideas?


----------

